# Podcasts?



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

Which EV industry or Tesla specific podcasts are you currently listening to?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ChargePoint said:


> Which EV industry or Tesla specific podcasts are you currently listening to?


Model 3 Owners Club Podcast of course (note I may be biased )


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

Can you link it? I had no idea there was one!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ChargePoint said:


> Can you link it? I had no idea there was one!


Let me know if this works...

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/model-3-owners-club-podcast/id1386543775?mt=2


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

In addition to the model 3 owners club, which I listen to , there's Talking Tesla, which recently started up again, The Tesla Show, EV News Daily, Electrek, and Ride the Lightning.


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Model 3 Owners Club Podcast of course (note I may be biased )





SoFlaModel3 said:


> Let me know if this works...
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/model-3-owners-club-podcast/id1386543775?mt=2


Nice, thank you!



roguenode said:


> In addition to the model 3 owners club, which I listen to , there's Talking Tesla, which recently started up again, The Tesla Show, EV News Daily, Electrek, and Ride the Lightning.


Thanks for sharing these!


----------

